# Grafische Oberfläche für Java-Programm



## Bana Ne (26. Apr 2011)

Hey,

bestimmt habt ihr das schon zur genüge gehört, aber ich würde gerne meine Java-Programme mit einer Grafischen Oberfläche versehen.

Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert über openGL und Direct3D. Wie man diese Sachen aber nutzt ist mir schleierhaft.

Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach AKTUELLEN Tutorials auf Deutsch am liebsten natürlich Videotutorials über eine der beiden Bibliotheken oder auch über eine die ihr besser findet ich aber noch nicht kenne 

Bevor jetzt wieder Sätze kommen wie : "nutz die Sufu" oder "www.gidf.com" denkt bitte daran, dass ich um Aktuelle Tuts bitte und ein Tutorials von 19xx ist nicht mehr aktuell. Da ich mich damit ja auch überhaupt nicht auskenne weiss ich halt nicht welche Tutorials ich verwenden kann und welche nicht...


----------



## Logaff (26. Apr 2011)

also die ersten interface sachen laufen mit awt und swing und da gibst was tolles von openbook

google mal nach: "openbook java ist auch nur eine insel", ist die online version eines 1500s dicken buches welches gerade neben mir rumliegt ^^


----------



## Gastredner (26. Apr 2011)

Bana Ne hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> 
> bestimmt habt ihr das schon zur genüge gehört, aber ich würde gerne meine Java-Programme mit einer Grafischen Oberfläche versehen.
> 
> Hab mich schon ein wenig informiert über openGL und Direct3D. Wie man diese Sachen aber nutzt ist mir schleierhaft.


OpenGL und Direct3D sind normalerweise absolut unnötig, wenn man eine grafische Oberfläche baut (bzw. irgendwo im Toolkit verborgen und interessieren den Entwickler nicht). Bist du sicher, dass du eine normale GUI meinst, oder willst du irgendwas im Sinne von 3D-Grafikprogrammierung machen?


----------



## Bana Ne (26. Apr 2011)

Nee ich möchte einfach nur irgendwelche Grafischen Sachen reinbringen. Textfelder, Buttons, Menüs etc.


----------



## ralfz (26. Apr 2011)

Hi,

für solche Fälle nimmst du wie oben schon genannt einfach Swing bzw. AWT. Wenn du als IDE Netbeans benutzt hast du auch gleich einen ordentlichen GUI Builder dabei, falls du den Code nicht komplett selbst schreiben willst. Netbeans selbst ist mit Swing geschrieben, daher baut diese auch bevorzugt mit Swing. Wenn ich noch richtig informiert bin, ist für Desktopanwendungen Swing besser bzw schöner...

Auf der Netbeans Seite gibt es auch einige Tutorials: z.B.
Java GUI Applications Learning Trail - Java GUI Applications Learning Trail - NetBeans Tutorials, Guides and Articles
Darunter auch:
- Quickstart: Designing a Swing GUI in NetBeans IDE - Tutorial
- Screencast Anleitung: NetBeans GUI Builder: Getting Familiar

Das zuvor genannte Buch solltest du auf galileocomputing.de finden : Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –
--> Kapitel 19: Gui mit Swing

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Network (26. Apr 2011)

Was auch zu empfehlen ist und auf Deutsch:
Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java

Es ist sehr übersichtlich gestaltet und in kleine Häppchen aufgeteilt. Also man hat nie riesige Seiten an Anleitung zu lesen.

Über ältere Tuts brauchst du dir fast keine Gedanken zu machen. Java wurde mit größter Sorgfalt rückwertskompatible gemacht. Die Befehle zu damals und heute unterscheiden sich kaum.

Wenn du Objekte zum darstellen suchst, dann übersetze das Wort einfach ins englische und hänge ein "J" davor, gib es bei Google ein oder direkt in dein Programm und Voila.

Beispiel:
Knopf -> button -> JButton
Tabelle -> table -> JTable
Fenster -> frame (stimmt zwar nicht ganz) -> JFrame
Textfeld -> Textfield -> JTextField


----------

